# Prep for fuel island



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Initially the engineer spec'd out the RMC to be 18" below the finished grade to and at the pumps.  I suppose he forgot the 24" requirement.

Anyway, these guys were bending conduit and placing the raceway seals in single digit temperatures.  Here is a look at what they have done so far.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island

Jeff did they run RMC @ 24" Below grade all the way to fuel dispensing pump or did they convert to PVC per 514.8 exception.....Just asking.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island

RMC the whole way.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island

Are those conduit-stretchers... er, I mean couplings listed for wet locations?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> Are those conduit-stretchers... er, I mean couplings listed for wet locations?


What couplers?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Initially the engineer spec'd out the RMC to be 18" below the finished grade to and at the pumps.  I suppose he forgot the 24" requirement.


The EC didn't catch that?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Prep for fuel island



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> jar546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Initially the engineer spec'd out the RMC to be 18" below the finished grade to and at the pumps.  I suppose he forgot the 24" requirement.


The EC didn't catch that?

No, I caught that at plan review.  I am sure the EC would have caught it too but since I saw it on the plans..............


----------

